# "Snowmageddon"!



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute!

Snow puppy pleased with #WinterStormof2015


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's a really lovely video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, what an adorable little guy. 
Goldens sure love the snow, so fun watching them.


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

Very cute puppy


----------



## deadmanh (Jul 2, 2015)

what a little hopper!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

That is one of the cutest video!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------

